# Looking to meet friends in Heraklion, Crete



## ehayter7 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm moving to Heraklion in a few weeks and am looking to meet some new people.

I'm an archaeologist finishing up my PhD on Minoan architecture, my Greek is quite basic at the moment, so hoping to find some English speaking friends in the area.

Get in touch if you'd like to meet up!

Emilie


----------

